# 1902 Pierce Find



## junk4cash (Sep 18, 2022)

Found this 1902 Pierce in a local estate basement. Seems to be all there except the nut that holds the hussy stem on and the steer tube nut. The Troxel leather saddle is in great shape. The bike retains the orignal "Buffalo" head badge. Very cool piece. Tossed it up on the classifieds page as well.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 18, 2022)

Can you post the serial number located on right side frame just below seat post binder? Example below from a previous CABE posting.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 18, 2022)

junk4cash said:


> Found this 1902 Pierce in a local estate basement. Seems to be all there except the nut that holds the hussy stem on and the steer tube nut. The Troxel leather saddle is in great shape. The bike retains the orignal "Buffalo" head badge. Very cool piece. Tossed it up on the classifieds page as well. View attachment 1697861View attachment 1697862View attachment 1697863View attachment 1697864



You were asking 2k, right?


----------



## junk4cash (Sep 18, 2022)

It starts with 91..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice bicycle, the 91 number and the type 3 badge puts it the 1903 +/- year range.  The Troxel saddle is a beautiful specimen but not the first for the bike as it is a later model.  Good luck.


----------



## junk4cash (Sep 19, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> You were asking 2k, right?



1499


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 2, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Can you post the serial number located on right side frame just below seat post binder? Example below from a previous CABE posting.
> 
> View attachment 1698106



I’ll step up to 2000 if you cover shipping to 14094. Rick 7168009721


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 2, 2022)

I will go 2000 if you cover shipping to 14094 Niagara Falls ny area. Rick 7168009721


----------

